# When will VW produce a gas-electric hybrid?



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

guoqing said:


> I love my 2000 VW Jetta, but I wish it was a hybrid to save gas $$. Anybody know if and when VW plans to sell a hybrid version in the U.S.?


Have you not seen any? They've been available since 2011 starting with the Touareg (no longer available, 2015 last year), and in 2014 with the Jetta. 
Both are gas electric hybrids.

Search and you'll find them.


----------



## metarzan17 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have the 2016 Jetta Hybrid and love it!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Buy a smaller car or drive less to save on fuel costs. Hybrids are no greener than a non-hybrid, the pollution they generate just doesn't come out of a tailpipe.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Don't feed the troll. The OP runs a Diagnostic tool store online. He has put a link to a different tool in his posts.


----------

